# I’ll sing your songs



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 2, 2018)

As long as it’s pop or something I’ll sing it. I’m bored. Just name the song and tell me a way to send it to you


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 4, 2018)

I’ll try. If you could give lyrics it would be easier but I’ll try


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Hmm... Oh, I have one you can try out. :3





Don't wanna do Japanese?

Well, how about Cult to Follow?


----------



## MrTrump (Jun 4, 2018)

You'll sing for me? haha


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 4, 2018)

Desperate for entertainment? Why not upload the recordings to YouTube too? It'll be twice as entertaining...


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 4, 2018)

I was wondering if you could sing a disney song but with another lyrics i made, i would sent you the instrumental and the lyrics via PM


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 5, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> I was wondering if you could sing a disney song but with another lyrics i made, i would sent you the instrumental and the lyrics via PM


Got it


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ll see what I can do, but I don’t know how to upload it. I’ll probably just upload it on YouTube and send a link


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

Can you sing Hit or Miss 
You could get it to me by uploading you singing it on youtube and linking it here


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2019)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> As long as it’s pop or something I’ll sing it. I’m bored. Just name the song and tell me a way to send it to you






Sing this, I know a person who'll enjoy it a lot


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 31, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Sing this, I know a person who'll enjoy it a lot


Robyn, call your girlfriend....


----------

